# Ackie Vivarium Build



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

My own hand built ackie vivarium in progress, cant wait to finish it get the little fellas in it. Youve all probably seen these build threads a million times before... but dammi your going have to make it a million and one


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Why is that panel so high in the front, its going to block your view of your reptile.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Welsh dragon said:


> Why is that panel so high in the front, its going to block your view of your reptile.


would think it is so you can make the soil substrate deeper.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Its not cut to size yet.. It needs to be deep for substrate as ackies like to burrow, Im going to make it about 6-10 inches deep.
I need my glass and my runners to arrive so I can measure up properly, No point in cutting early and finding out the glass I ordered is now too small ... The post does read.. ackie viv, in progress. Still a long way to go!


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I love builds.... Good to see the progress


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> I love builds.... Good to see the progress


Thanks :2thumb: ... I'll be updating as it comes along, probably be finished in around a month or so which is when I anticipate my ackies arrival from a member on here.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay day two, I got some mahogany decking stain £9.99 from B&Q and some plastikote stone for a stone effect inside.
The Mahogany stain has made the MDF look very nice, it still needs one or two more coats but im in no rush, I would like it to look nice rather than rush it.
I ran out of stone effect spray.. one tin wasnt even close to enough :S oops, at £7 a tin I may regret it, but at least it should look nice once its done... Heres day two.









Hopefully my glass and my runners will be here tomorrow so i can get the front panel sorted and see how much substrate space I've left myself with.
Thanks : victory:


----------



## Racheykins90 (Jun 2, 2011)

Looking gooooood  sucks that that spray doesnt cover much though! glad i didnt buy it for my viv then  xxx


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Yea gunna need at least another 2 tins of it... its going to look the dogs bollocks once its done though :Na_Na_Na_Na: ... Should get my glass etc tomorrow then we can see about glassing yours instead of that perspex


----------



## Racheykins90 (Jun 2, 2011)

stupid perspex being a waste of money :bash: glass will be nice


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

We will go to a glaziers when your back in cardiff and price it up. Probably set us back £30ish


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

Looking good matey. You're really gonna have to seal it well though. MDF is a nightmare if any damp at all reaches it. What you planning on using to seal it?


----------

